# sodium formate in a carbonated solution at ph10



## arthur kierski (Feb 27, 2011)

when one cemented the pgms(pt,rh,pd) with zinc or fe,a black powder is obtained.
Before separating the blacks by any method,i heat them in a solution of sodium formate with na2co3 at ph 10 at a temp of 90centigrates(for 10 minutes)--------in doing this ,i reduce all possible pdo to pd-------now i have pd,pt and rh-----i use hno3 to dissolve all the pd------and then use any other method to obtain the rh and pt.
i am writing this thread because many times i had pdo contamination in my pt and rh .
this might help members with similar problems.
regard to all
Arthur


----------



## Irons (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you Arthur,
That is very useful information.

More info here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palladium%28II%29_oxide

Palladium(II) oxide is the inorganic compound of formula PdO. It is the only well characterised oxide of palladium.[1] It is prepared by treating the metal with oxygen. Above about 900 °C, the oxide reverts to Pd metal. It is not attacked by acids.[1] As palladium is an unreactive metal, palladium oxide is difficult to produce and decomposes relatively easily.


----------

